# [EVDL] 1909 Electric Delivery Truck on eBay 370605630667



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow. More than $127K. It looks really nice, but WAY out of my price range!

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of David Nelson
> Sent: Wednesday, April 18, 2012 8:15 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] 1909 Electric Delivery Truck on eBay 370605630667
> 
> Someone on DIY posted about this 1909 Electric Delivery truck on eBay Item
#
> 370605630667
> 
> --
> David D. Nelson
> http://evalbum.com/1328
> http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

